# Turbomodus mit Siemens Geräten im 54Mbit/s LAN



## thekillah (8. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mit dem letzten Firmwareupgrade meines Siemens SE515dsl WLAN/DSL Router die möglichkeit habe den Turbomodus zu aktivieren aber leider kann ich bei meinen Siemens WL54 Adapter trotz aktivierung den Turbomodus nicht nutzen, da steht dann in Control Panel von den USB Adapter dann da das es nicht aktiviert sei. Wo kann dort der Fehler liegen ?

Wenn ich mein WLAN um erweitere muss ich dann zwingend WLAN Adapter kaufen die den Turbomodus unterstützen ?


----------

